# Magnaflow v. resonator delete on 24v



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

So I am pretty sure I am getting a 24V and the stock exhaust actually sounds awesome from outside of the car. I have a Magnaflow catback on my 2.0 that I have been sick of for quite some time because it can really drone on trips. I test drove a MKIII VR with a resonator delete and it seemed like the perfect level of exhaust note. I didn't get the car up to highway speeds though so I can't tell if its obnoxious or droning on the highway.
I know my Magnaflow would sound awesome of the 24V, but how much quieter would just a resonator delete be? Has anymore tried both and can give a comparison on sound level and if a res delete would drone at all?
Thanks.


----------



## pfhunt44 (Aug 30, 2009)

will be watching this because i have a vr6 24v and i will be doing the exhaust.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (pfhunt44)*

Please search in the 24v Engine forum for more info. This is a fairly common topic. Check out the FAQ thread as well.



_Modified by Mr. Rictus at 1:07 PM 9/3/2009_


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

I did resonator delete and i'm putting together stuff to do a resonated magnaflow setup.
The resonator delete is okay... but its still kinda loud, and raspy tinny at anything more then like 3500 RPM. Also, when its cold, its hella-*****-pos annoying until the cat warms up. Sounds like complete crap cold and thats why i'm gunna try the resonated magnaflow setup.
Also, 12v and 24v sound different. (12v sounds better IMO.)


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

r!c3r is censored?


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (GTIVRon)*

Yeah I have begun to notice that 12V sounds better. Sucks I couldn't find a nice MKIII GTI VR6 with no rust or other issues.
Yeah, thats been censored for as long I can remember, I don't get it either.
So really on a 24V my Magnaflow would be more tame than a res delete? interesting.


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

magnaflow with resonator delete:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zysZPZj4GMw


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DUB_MANGv2)*

heres a video of Jeff Beagleys car with just no muffler, i believe he kept the resonator...this is just muffler delete to a rear tip.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8VB1XJGP9w
im driving


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DUB_MANGv2)*

No way in hell am I deleting the res if I put the Magnaflow on. Mine is a 2.25" system too.
Anyway, I am not too much concerned with the sound of the exhaust as much as the loudness and drone. I know how awesome the Magnaflow sounds though.


----------



## pjung23551 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Magnaflow v. resonator delete on 24v (.:FrankRizzo:.)*

Hey now. I had a magnaflow catback on my 24v gti for about 3 years, but towards the end of the 3rd year, on long freeway drives, the drone on the car would be unbearable. When I would exit an offramp after a 1+ hour long drive, the car would sound like it was running an open exhaust. In my opinion from the outside of the car, the magnaflow catback sounds the greatest in the 24v, purrs like a cat and shrieks like a jet at WOT. However, its loud as hell. 
I'm now running the magnaflow resonator on 2.5inch piping (stock piping that comes with the magnaflow catback exhaust system is 2.25 oddly enough) to the stock exhaust. Its has zero drone maybe 15%louder than stock, but at 3000 rpm+ it sounds EXACTLY like a stock r32 with the flapper mod








go resonators, i'm VERY pleased with my current setup. Although the stock exhaust tips are disgusting at best....


----------



## pjung23551 (Jun 18, 2008)

keep the resonator, it makes the car sound raspy and ugly without it. At least in my opinion before people


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

heres a better clip of a short drive by
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Kj76krlH0c


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Magnaflow v. resonator delete on 24v (pjung23551)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pjung23551* »_Hey now. I had a magnaflow catback on my 24v gti for about 3 years, but towards the end of the 3rd year, on long freeway drives, the drone on the car would be unbearable. When I would exit an offramp after a 1+ hour long drive, the car would sound like it was running an open exhaust. In my opinion from the outside of the car, the magnaflow catback sounds the greatest in the 24v, purrs like a cat and shrieks like a jet at WOT. However, its loud as hell. 
I'm now running the magnaflow resonator on 2.5inch piping (stock piping that comes with the magnaflow catback exhaust system is 2.25 oddly enough) to the stock exhaust. Its has zero drone maybe 15%louder than stock, but at 3000 rpm+ it sounds EXACTLY like a stock r32 with the flapper mod








go resonators, i'm VERY pleased with my current setup. Although the stock exhaust tips are disgusting at best....


Hmmm interesting. Maybe I will just have a new resonator welded in. Because that sounds like what I want


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Magnaflow v. resonator delete on 24v (.:FrankRizzo:.)*

pjung23551,
Do you know the part number or at least the dimensions of the resonator you used?


----------



## pjung23551 (Jun 18, 2008)

shoot i don't. Its the resonator that comes with the magnaflow catback on their website, that is for the golf 4 1.8t/vr6. 
I read another article in the 12v forums where someone put a 4inch magnaflow generic resonator with 3" custom piping to their stock OEM exhaust in the rear, and it sounded SIICCCK. Louder than mine, but mine no longer makes me deaf.


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (pjung23551)*

Oh, alright. I will just measure the resonator on my Magnaflow catback. Sell it, then get that same resonator and weld it in.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Anybody have a clip of a resonated magnaflow system?
pjung i hope you just had a magnaflow muffler and no resonator when you said it droned really bad. lol.


----------



## owenjp (Feb 10, 2009)

pjung23551 do you have a clip of your set up?


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (GTIVRon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIVRon* »_Anybody have a clip of a resonated magnaflow system?
pjung i hope you just had a magnaflow muffler and no resonator when you said it droned really bad. lol.

Resonated Magnaflow catbacks drone really bad.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

awww crap. Guess im gunna just look for the longest resonator i can find. Also, the magnaflow catback system... is the muffler chambered? or is it a straight through design?


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (GTIVRon)*

Magnaflow muffler is straight through


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

for a 24v, keep the resonator... awfully raspy without it. If you buy a system without one, it's pretty easy to have any shop weld one in.

shameless plug:
If anyone is interested, I'm selling my stainless Neuspeed 'Race Series' 70mm Cat-back with resonator (approx. 4500 miles on it). Mint condition and the muffler still shines like new. $500
I've heard countless exhausts on VR6's and I've had 3 different cat-backs on my own car and this is still by far my most favorite sounding VR exhaust. The only reason I'm selling is because my car is heading back to 'mostly stock'
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Modified by Eric24v at 11:39 AM 9-5-2009_


_Modified by Eric24v at 9:17 PM 9-7-2009_


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

anything nuespeed is a negatory.
if your driving a vr6 and love it its either a magnaflow or a borla


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DUB_MANGv2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUB_MANGv2* »_anything nuespeed is a negatory.









says the guy with a raspy sounding car...


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (Eric24v)*

Yea I took off the muffler and kept the resonator. Its sounds really good. Ill take a video and put it up at some point.


----------



## JoeyVR6 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (VR6VDub172)*

mine isn't resonated and it doesn't drone whatsoever? i just have my cat then 2.5" piping to a magnaflow wide open muffler. ive never had any droning complaints and on the highway i can be doing 70 and barely hear it, until i step on the gas more.
heres a video, it sounds kind of raspy when i get on it, but it must be the video because it sounds perfect in person.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAR1_JyzcVA
it also sounds kind of raspy when i just start it up, but goes away quickly after driving for a few minutes. and at that, its only raspy if im getting into it.


_Modified by JoeyVR6 at 11:54 AM 9-7-2009_


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

How big is the muffler you're using?


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

like your car dont sound boo boo at first start up lol...


----------



## si7ner (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DUB_MANGv2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUB_MANGv2* »_anything nuespeed is a negatory.
if your driving a vr6 and love it its either a magnaflow or a borla

Negative ghost rider, You know better, AWE Tuning


----------



## Zuber Speed (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (si7ner)*

Sounds like OP and myself are after the same thing
Id love to get my 24v to sound like .:R32 w/ flapper mod.
So 2.5'' pipe with res to the stock exhaust huh?


----------



## owenjp (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (VR6VDub172)*

VR6Dub17 said: "Yea I took off the muffler and kept the resonator. Its sounds really good. Ill take a video and put it up at some point."
Still hoping to see what this sounds like


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (owenjp)*

Stock exhaust, still has the resonator, btu removed the rear muffler
http://vids.myspace.com/index....13929


----------



## owenjp (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (VReihen6)*

Sounds nice, how's the drone and how lowd is it under low load (i.e. your foot is not in it)?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (owenjp)*

i have a 2.5" autotech magnaflow with no resonator, and it's not raspy ay all. 
it's all lies about the raspyness. i'll take a nice newer vid asap when i can get my new digicam up at school with me.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (owenjp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owenjp* »_VR6Dub17 said: "Yea I took off the muffler and kept the resonator. Its sounds really good. Ill take a video and put it up at some point."
Still hoping to see what this sounds like









Yea it sounds really good. Don't get me wrong though it is loud. Also I have noticed that there is less drone inside the car without the muffler. Not sure when but hopefully soon I can get a video clip of what it sounds like.
Also the stock exhaust set up with no muffler is going to sound different then the magnaflow 2.25 without a muffler. So the video clip above does not really justify in my opinion.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (si7ner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *si7ner* »_
Negative ghost rider, You know better, AWE Tuning 

Hahaha yea they sound really good. So if you have a vr6 it is either Magnaflow, Borla, or AWE.







All sound great.


----------



## vr666nick (Jan 7, 2009)

i did 3in with stock cat and summit 12 in resonator it was really loud and dronned then i put a giant magnaflow oval style muffler on top of what i already had and the car is perfect but there is still a tiny bit of drone


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

i dont understand yalls concept of 'drone' because if your putting your car under a heavy load its going to get loud lol. either that or u guys have sensitive ears and are used to driving suitcase muffler stock cars


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Just got my exhaust done right the other day. 2.5" piping, 14 inch resonator, and a small magnaflow muffler. It is a little too loud for my taste, but quiter than a lot of the systems out there. Quieter than the neuspeed system on a friends 12v. Also, at 70 or 80 theres no drone. Less at 80 when you get on it to pass than at 70, but you only hear it if the radio is off.


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

i have the autotech cat back with the magnaflow muffler on it, with the resonator. 
my old neighbor had the magnaflow without a resonator. 
mine is loud enough to sound sporty but i can still hear my music and everything and there isnt much drone or burbling. my neighbors was a bit too loud for my taste and he had gotten a ticket for it along the way IIRC. loud exhaust is cool for the first 10 minutes of driving, but hes not getting much more power out of it and its attracting unwanted attention. it goes from people sounding 'wow that sounds mean' to 'wow whats wrong with that car', you know ?


----------



## DAt_Tx_DuB (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (VR6VDub172)*

I had a custom borla with high flow cat, no resonator and 2.5 inch piping on my 24V. Always got compliments from domestic to import guys. It was a little loud but i loved the sound.







Makes me miss it at times







.


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (si7ner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *si7ner* »_
Negative ghost rider, You know better, AWE Tuning 

AWE Tuning is the ish, ive had it for about 5000 miles and absolutely love, ive taken drive for 4 plus hours and the exhaust does not bother me at all, at low RPMs, it roars like a lion, I've had so many compliments on the this exhaust and its a real head turner, but not in a police head turner way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

